# Patent: Tamron 13-200mm f/3.5-6.3 VC, 16-300mm f/3.5-6.3 VC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 24, 2015)

```
It looks like Tamron continues to put resources into developing APS-C superzoom lenses, they must be a good revenue stream for the company. The latest patent shows an optical formulas for a 13-200mm f/3.5-6.3 VC and a 16-300mm f/3.5-6.3 VC, which would easily be the widest APS-C superzooms on the market. I doubt both concepts would get made, but there’s a good possibility that one will.</p>
<p>Patent Publication No. 2015-118214</p>
<ul>
<li>Published 2015.6.25</li>
<li>Filing date 2013.12.18</li>
</ul>
<div id="attachment_21697" style="width: 242px" class="wp-caption aligncenter"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/tamronsuperzoompatent.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-21697" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/tamronsuperzoompatent-232x575.jpg" alt="click for larger" width="232" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">click for larger</p></div>
<p>Read the whole patent at the source link below.</p>
```


----------



## PhilBo (Jul 24, 2015)

I wonder if this patent simply covers the current 16-300 F/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD Macro. The 13-200mm sounds interesting. I used to have the old 18-250mm without VC and I took many good shots with that guy.


----------

